# Pablo's Rimless Riparium



## Mike00726 (May 23, 2011)

Looks pretty good so far


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

That looks like a good start. 

The black background is a good idea for a riparium setup.


----------



## Pablom (Apr 11, 2013)

Mike00726 said:


> Looks pretty good so far



Thank you, hopefully it stays that way!


----------



## Pablom (Apr 11, 2013)

hydrophyte said:


> That looks like a good start.
> 
> The black background is a good idea for a riparium setup.




Yes, I have used black for all my tanks so far... it seems to make everything pop.

Thanks again for all the help so far, I can't wait to place my order after I get eveything else in and cycle the tank.


----------



## Pablom (Apr 11, 2013)

So I after consulting hydrophyte I think im going to go with the t5HO lighting, I have to order some new bulbs though. In the meantime here is a little start to finish collage of the tank the 20 gallon is replacing.


----------



## meowschwitz (Sep 6, 2011)

Damn, that's a sexy piece of driftwood.


----------



## Pablom (Apr 11, 2013)

meowschwitz said:


> Damn, that's a sexy piece of driftwood.



Thanks, I'm not sure which tank you are referring to but thanks anyhow!


----------



## johnson18 (Apr 29, 2011)

That is a great looking tank you're replacing! I like the driftwood you've got for the 20. Any idea what plants you plan to use?


----------



## CPDzeke (Jan 4, 2013)

Did you derim? On the tank that it's replacing did you consider it stable enough to remove the bottom rim? On a 2.5 would it be safe?


----------



## Pablom (Apr 11, 2013)

johnson18 said:


> That is a great looking tank you're replacing! I like the driftwood you've got for the 20. Any idea what plants you plan to use?



Thank you. 

As far as plants on the back wall:



Ribbon Grass 'Strawberries & Cream'
White Ruellia
Pilea Aluminum Plant
Willow Hygro
Tall Bluebell Ruellia
And for submerged plants, I was thinking some crypts.. haven't made up my mind as of yet.


----------



## Pablom (Apr 11, 2013)

CPDzeke said:


> Did you derim? On the tank that it's replacing did you consider it stable enough to remove the bottom rim? On a 2.5 would it be safe?


Yes, I de-rimmed both and you should be fine with a 2.5.


----------



## Pablom (Apr 11, 2013)

Here are some progression shots:


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

That's going to look amazing. I'm so jealous of you guys that find these awesome pieces of wood. I live in an area that it should be so easy to find stuff but I can't to save my life.


----------



## Pablom (Apr 11, 2013)

Nubster said:


> That's going to look amazing. I'm so jealous of you guys that find these awesome pieces of wood. I live in an area that it should be so easy to find stuff but I can't to save my life.



Thank you! I'm very lucky I find such cool pieces.

There is a nursery I frequent that has some really amazing pieces but they are gigantic. I'm trying to convince the wife into the idea of a large planted tank but with my reef tank and now this riparium I think I have probably hit my quota.


----------



## Pablom (Apr 11, 2013)

Just ordered a SunSun HW-302 Canister filter, the Aquaclear was not cutting it with the water level so low. I really hope it runs okay on the same level as the tank..


----------



## GMYukonon24s (May 3, 2009)

That's a nice hardscape!


----------



## Pablom (Apr 11, 2013)

GMYukonon24s said:


> That's a nice hardscape!


Thank you!


----------



## Pablom (Apr 11, 2013)

Planters and plants ordered today also. So now it is time to play the waiting game. 

In the meantime here is a photo of the 20 long's Riparium's SW cousin a few feet away in the living room.


----------



## Pablom (Apr 11, 2013)

Just picked up the tubing for the canister filter and my bulbs are out for delivery.

Couple Plants added last weekend:
Epipremnum aureum
Spathiphyllum


----------



## Pablom (Apr 11, 2013)

Just a little photo update. 

Waiting on the hanging planters and plants. SunSun filter has been installed. New bulbs installed. 

Still trying to decide on livestock.


----------



## Pablom (Apr 11, 2013)

Hanging planters are in and here are some shots. I planted:

Spathiphyllum "Peace lily"
Black mangrove
Ruelllia Katie
Phalaris 2x
Alternatheva
Ruellia "Chi Chi"
Aluminum Plant
Arrowhead
Florida Calypso Caladium
Anthurium

Overhead hanging planter shot









Aluminum Plant and Caladium









Florida Calypso Caladium









Anthurium









Aluminum Plant









Epipremnum aureum " Golden pothos"


----------



## johnson18 (Apr 29, 2011)

*Pablo's rimless 20 Gallon Long Riparium*

Looks great! This is gonna look sweet once it starts growing in! Keep us updated!


----------



## lamiskool (Jul 1, 2011)

holy ****! Absolutely love how this tank turned out. Considering adding a riparium tank to my collection after I move and this is the reason why!


----------



## johnson18 (Apr 29, 2011)

*Pablo's rimless 20 Gallon Long Riparium*



lamiskool said:


> holy ****! Absolutely love how this tank turned out. Considering adding a riparium tank to my collection after I move and this is the reason why!


Go for it! I'm loving it! If you enjoy growing terrestrial plants as well as aquatic it's a fantastic addition to your collection!!


----------



## Pablom (Apr 11, 2013)

johnson18 said:


> Looks great! This is gonna look sweet once it starts growing in! Keep us updated!


Thank you, will do!


----------



## Pablom (Apr 11, 2013)

lamiskool said:


> holy ****! Absolutely love how this tank turned out. Considering adding a riparium tank to my collection after I move and this is the reason why!


Thanks for the comment! You should definitely go for it.


----------



## drewsuf82 (May 27, 2012)

This is amazing!!!!! I love this tank!!!!!

Did you de-rim it or order it that way ?

Any local plants ?


----------



## Pablom (Apr 11, 2013)

drewsuf82 said:


> This is amazing!!!!! I love this tank!!!!!
> 
> Did you de-rim it or order it that way ?
> 
> Any local plants ?


Thank you!

I derimmed the tank myself. I have a few plants sourced locally: 

Arrowhead 
Florida Calypso Caladium
Anthurium


----------



## drewsuf82 (May 27, 2012)

Nice....was it a Aqueon tank ?

Did you have any problems with the canister filter not being below the tank ?


----------



## Pablom (Apr 11, 2013)

drewsuf82 said:


> Nice....was it a Aqueon tank ?
> 
> Did you have any problems with the canister filter not being below the tank ?


Yes it was a Aqueon.

I couldn't put the canister below the tank because the tank is located in the open area between my dining room and Kitchen. I don't want to drill my counter to allow for the tubing. It isn't the optimal setup but it will work for right now until I figure out a permanent solution.

Edit: I just reread your question and no I haven't had an issues other than having to move the filter below the tank to prime and then moving it back to the same level.


----------



## Pablom (Apr 11, 2013)

Does anybody have any experience with how long it usually takes riparium plants to become established?

I recently ordered some seachem root fert. pellets and I don't want to put them in too early and cause root rot. I'm just curious if anybody else has any experience with this.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Pablom said:


>


Nice job planting that stuff. Those rooted dwarf _Ruellia_ stems look pretty scrawny now, but that plant grows pretty fast and with a really nice mounding shape. I have a couple of planters with it in my Mr. Aqua setup...










It looks like some of those aluminum plant are planted in planters. Is that right? That plant doesn't root very well in planters and it's better for planting in the trellis rafts.



Pablom said:


> Does anybody have any experience with how long it usually takes riparium plants to become established?
> 
> I recently ordered some seachem root fert. pellets and I don't want to put them in too early and cause root rot. I'm just curious if anybody else has any experience with this.


You should see the riparium plants starting to establish with new roots and foliage during the next couple of weeks. They will actually root faster with less ferts, so you might hold off on adding those root tabs for a few weeks. It is very easy to add them to a planter with plant: just poke a hole 1/2-way down with a pencil or something like that, add the tab, then refill the hole with more gravel.


----------



## Pablom (Apr 11, 2013)

hydrophyte said:


> Nice job planting that stuff. Those rooted dwarf _Ruellia_ stems look pretty scrawny now, but that plant grows pretty fast and with a really nice mounding shape. I have a couple of planters with it in my Mr. Aqua setup...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info Hydro. I had a couple plantings of the aluminum plants in theq rear planters and a have since replanted them in the trellis rafts.


----------



## EngineChauffer (Apr 3, 2013)

Very well done, tanks like yours make me consider doing a riparium someday! Very inspiring.


----------



## Pablom (Apr 11, 2013)

EngineChauffer said:


> Very well done, tanks like yours make me consider doing a riparium someday! Very inspiring.



Thank you!


----------



## Pablom (Apr 11, 2013)

Trying out a new plant "Hypoestes", this plant is supposed to do well in hydroponic setups according to my research.. time will tell.

Tank Close up:











Hypoestes:










Young Hypoestes sprouts:










Caladium:




























Arrowhead:










Overhead shot:










Window view:










Side View:










Top View:










Caladium Sprout:


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Nice! I haven't tried it, but I've seen other folks get good results with that hypoestes as a trellis raft plant.


----------



## Pablom (Apr 11, 2013)

hydrophyte said:


> Nice! I haven't tried it, but I've seen other folks get good results with that hypoestes as a trellis raft plant.



Sounds good, I will update if/when they root.


----------



## Pablom (Apr 11, 2013)

Today I added a couple more cuttings. 

Lemon Balm and Boxwood Basil. Curious to see if they root in the trellis floats.


Lemon Balm









Boxwood Basil









Also added a juvenile spider plant towards the back of the tank


----------



## jarvitron (Aug 6, 2012)

I got some lemon balm to start in a frequently water changed bowl on the window sill but not in my planters so far, but I've only tried it outside.


----------



## Pablom (Apr 11, 2013)

jarvitron said:


> I got some lemon balm to start in a frequently water changed bowl on the window sill but not in my planters so far, but I've only tried it outside.


Cool, thanks for the input. I'm more concerned with the Boxwood basil not starting that the lemon balm. It would be great for the boxwood to do well as it has compact bushy leaves but it is also a annual so I don't know how long it would last in the system. Time will tell.


----------



## Pablom (Apr 11, 2013)

Added some Frogbit that just arrived in the mail. It was delayed by USPS so it took a while to get here... I hope it recovers.


----------



## Pablom (Apr 11, 2013)

Decided on livestock....

Going with a barb species tank.. mix of Green and Normals.


----------



## Pablom (Apr 11, 2013)

Plants have grown in quite a bit, livestock has settled in. Time for a video update, hope you guys like it.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=kSoS9lEpeJQ


----------



## cosm3 (Apr 23, 2013)

Very nice!


----------



## Pablom (Apr 11, 2013)

cosm3 said:


> Very nice!


Thank you


----------



## Pablom (Apr 11, 2013)

FTS time!


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

A killer tank, stunning driftwood, great color combination. I gotta play some catch-up. Really well done!


----------



## Pablom (Apr 11, 2013)

OVT said:


> A killer tank, stunning driftwood, great color combination. I gotta play some catch-up. Really well done!


Thank you! I really tried my best to plan the tank out as best a I could aesthetically. Happy you like it.


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

Love this!


----------



## aqualove (Jul 9, 2012)

Amazing setup


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Pablom (Apr 11, 2013)

waterfaller1 said:


> Love this!


 Thank you


----------



## Pablom (Apr 11, 2013)

aqualove said:


> Amazing setup
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


Thanks!


----------



## cosm3 (Apr 23, 2013)

Very nice


----------



## bbroush (Sep 13, 2012)

Where do you buy all your plants from?


----------



## Pablom (Apr 11, 2013)

bbroush said:


> Where do you buy all your plants from?


I bought a few from Riparium Supply and the rest were sourced from local nurseries.


----------



## cosm3 (Apr 23, 2013)

Pablom said:


> FTS time!


Stunning


----------



## Pablom (Apr 11, 2013)

Just ordered some GE 6500k starfire bulbs. I'm finding the color of the tank to be a little too pink for my taste with the AquaFlora bulb.


----------



## skystrife (Feb 20, 2010)

Beautiful setup! Great work on this!

Where did you put the spider grass? I can't quite pick it out in the video or full tank shot, but I was curious how it worked for you because I have some that I may end up trying out in a new riparium setup I'm planning.


----------



## Pablom (Apr 11, 2013)

skystrife said:


> Beautiful setup! Great work on this!
> 
> Where did you put the spider grass? I can't quite pick it out in the video or full tank shot, but I was curious how it worked for you because I have some that I may end up trying out in a new riparium setup I'm planning.


Thanks for the kind comment. The spider plant is restiing in the back with the roots free floating. It has been doing very well so far, I didn't have any space in any of the planters to add it.


----------

